# Would a 95 Cherokee w/4.5" lift make a decent rig



## ccrobin (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, new to the site but this is great!

I've got a lawn business in Minnesota and it appears the curse of the plow has finally gotten me. I will be adding driveway service (a few with 100' plus access roads) for this winter and am looking to use a Jeep Cherokee set-up. I've found a decent 1995 Cherokee with a strong 4.0 motor but bad manual tranny. I should be able to get the tranny replace reasonably, but am concerned that the 4.5" lift could be an issue with setting it up for a plow. 

Any insight would be appreciated!

Also, any thoughts on costs for a decent plow set-up??? I'm hoping $2000-$2500 is realistic.


----------



## ordually (May 5, 2009)

You might find that a little tall to get the angle right for the plow. I've got a factory 1" lift (off road package) with 29" tires. My front end measures 19" hub-to-fender unhooked. I set my Western 6.5ft brackets to the middle adjustment point (drops the plow frame about 1 inch below the pin) and that works just right. I could probably lift another 1-2" tops before I'd have trouble keeping my plow level. 

There are some guys on here who plow with 3" lifts, and I'll bet they'll chime in with more info.


----------



## ccrobin (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I was a little concerned about that. Guess I will keep looking. Good news is that there are tons of those Cherokees in my area.

Am I realistic to think I can find a decent plow for $2500?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Hardest part will be finding a cherokee mount, I think Meyer still makes them but they are the only ones.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

If you have the tools & knowledge you can make anything work.
I've used welding/plow shops, who have modified the truck side mounts, so that a lifted jeep can be plow equipped while maintaining factory angles. We've been doing it in house for years now.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a meyers lift frame for the 88-94 cherokee here in nj for sale if interested... no clue on how to ship it if you are interested... it mounts behind the bumper


----------

